# Visa Change?



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello all: Can someone help me I hear that the Thai government has is doing away with one kind of visa but I am not sure which one, is it Education or Retirement visa? Thanks in advance for any reply. Marvelsm


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

And you came by this tidbit of knowledge how? 

Any websites quoting it? Any hard evidence like a nameless government offical spouting off?

Your post leaves a lot to be desired as far as it being so vague as to be nonsense..


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

*Visa Change*

Sorry tod-daniels I came by this second hand don't what website though I hear a lot of people are abusing the Education Visa but I can't say anything more than that


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

So, it's the ED-visa and not the Ret-visa.
The ED-visa is a real pain in the Thai government's *ss.
It has too many loopholes and it will be reviewed at some point and maybe it will only eligible for genuine foreign university students or children of foreigners workers (if needed). 

My estimate is that 80% of all ED-visa issued are not in place.


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

joseph44 said:


> So, it's the ED-visa and not the Ret-visa.
> The ED-visa is a real pain in the Thai government's *ss.
> It has too many loopholes *SNIPPED*
> My estimate is that 80% of all ED-visa issued are not in place.


Now "joseph44' how in the hell would you know "that 80% of all Ed-visa issued are not in place"? What ever that statement means... Also how would you know if the ED visa is a real pain in the Thai government's ass? Did you consult your crystal balls? What loop-holes are you alluding too as far as people on ED visas?

As a hobby I review thai language schools in Bangkok. Because of that I have met hundreds of foreigners on ED visas here. They ALL attend a language school at least the minimum required time set by the Miinistry of Education (which is 4 hours a week). In the past the MOE didn't test students year to year when they were applying for another year's ED visa, but now they do. Granted the test is so stupid that taxi drivers routinely ask foreigners harder questions, but at least it's a start! 

Recently the MOE made additional changes to the way ED visa paperwork is issued and the way they're extended by Thai Immigrations (at least in Bangkok).

There are now two forms which foreigners must fill out. These are quite in depth as far as the information required. They want to know where your money comes from to study, how you're going to live here while attending school (because you can't work on an ED visa). They want the last 2 years worth of entrys/exits to thailand and on what visas you used. This came about in an effort to cut down on the "visa mill" language schools and to weed out people who used to be perpetual tourists switching to ED visas because they can't get another tourist visa at a thai embassy in S/E Asia.

I'm sure there are abuses to the ED visa system; but I bet dollars to durian more foreigners live here on perpetual tourist visas, or running for the border for 30 day visa exempt stamps than are on ED visas. 

The ED visa is a viable way for people who are under 50, not married to a thai national, not having half-thai kids and not working, can stay here. You can study ANY language which isn't your native tongue, and I think you can even get ED visas to learn about being a monk, a dive instructor, cooking thai food, muai-thai and a few other things too!

One only has to look at the changes to visa exempt land border entries; from 30 days down to 15 days and then back to 30 days for G7 countries. Some borders limit the number of times you can enter on a visa exempt. 

There are very few thai embassies in S/E Asia who will issue back to back to back tourist visas. Most now have a limit and will stamp your passport saying they believe you are living in thailand and may deny you a tourist visa in the future.

Sorry to come down hard in this post; but I feel sweeping b/s statements like the nonsense you posted does NOTHING to keep people informed about any changes coming down the pike.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Hold your breath tod.........
I posted: MY ESTIMATE.. which can be read as........MY GUESS........and I can guess it because I was in the "business" of offering language courses including ED-visa and as with most language schools in town, the percentage of students who actually attended classes was far below 20%. 
It's one of the reasons I quit that activity. 

In YOUR surroundings you notice that schools and students are doing a good job and stick to the law, in MY surroundings the whole ED-visa thing looks like a hoax and a bubble ready to explode and if it's not the federal government, it'll be the local Immigration who give the ED-visa-holders a hard time with every extension-application.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Due to the proximity to April 1st had assumed this little visa snippet was just that , but in case not I've seen nothing in the local English language press which would normally be straight on to a story like this. 

Your second info was likely based on a third hand rumour in the first place , but if it concerns the Ed. visa and turns out to be true , wouldn't surprise me hugely for reasons already pointed out.


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

"joseph44"; As I said, I didn't mean to come down so hard, and you make some very valid points. 

I have heard of more than a few "one room schools" especially in Pattaya and/or Phuket which do nothing but facilitate foreigners to play the ED visa game as far as a way to stay here long term. Pay them your tuition, get the paperwork, get the visa, get the extensions of stay and yet NEVER study thai. 

I find foreigners who do this pretty darned reprehensible! I have yet to meet a single person who is so busy doing nothing that they can't attend school for two hours twice a week to hit that b/s minimum set by the MOE.

I talked to several schools in Bangkok, now that these new forms came into being. Some of their perspective students have been denied paperwork from the MOE to secure an ED visa outside the country, because of their previous visa history. There is an appeals process where foreigners can go get interviewed and possibly the decision can be overturned, but I haven't heard of any school or foreigner pursuing that avenue. 

So at least the system while not perfect is getting slightly better.


----------



## Shoel (Apr 2, 2014)

Not heard before but just knew and I feel Thai people are facing hard time as mob every places


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Yes tod, as said........every visa offers loop-holes and possibilities to go around the official circuits. 
You are right about not even willing to attend a 2-hour class per week (2 times I think that was), but some are even worse..........they aren't even willing to take care of their extension every 90 days and are willing to pay a lot extra for a 9 month extension after the fist 90 days.........it will end at some point and as always..........the good have to suffer from the bad characters.


----------

